# Please keep my friend in your thoughts/prayers/etc.



## Panda (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey guys, I know I haven't been on these forums for the past couple of weeks. I had some stupid real life drama with job searching that all seems trivial now.

My best friend, April, is a Peace Corps volunteer in Nepal. There was an earthquake in Kathmandu and over 1,000 people are dead. I haven't been able to get in contact with April, but I know she was in Kathmandu at the time of the earthquake. I've never been so afraid in my entire life.

If you're the sort of person who prays, meditates, whatever, please keep April in mind, as well as everyone else in Nepal.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll definitely do that. *hugs*


----------



## Panda (Apr 25, 2015)

Good news: I just saw that her mom had posted on facebook that she'd called the Peace Corps office and was told that all volunteers in Nepal are accounted for. Please still keep her in your prayers/thoughts/sacrificial offerings to Hypnocat/etc., though, as I still don't know anything other than that. Her mom said they weren't able to give her information on whether or not any volunteers were injured, plus I still don't know if her host family is okay.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 25, 2015)

At least you know your friend is safe for the moment. 

I understand, from experience, that there's nothing worse than the feeling of helplessness when you don't know.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll keep you, her, and everyone in Nepal in my prayers. It's really tough to know that someone you care about could be in danger, but can't do anything about it.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll keep April in my prayers, Panda. Glad to know she's safe! I can't imagine what she must be going though, but on the positive side, she survived it.

Glad you're back, too! I'll reply to your PM later.


----------



## Panda (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. I saw on facebook that her parents were finally able to talk to her and she's okay. I wish she were able to call me, but I realize things must be insane there right now so I understand. I still don't know how her host family is, though, and of course I feel sick about how many people have been killed or injured.


----------

